# Liver tumor



## rosinalg (Mar 28, 2016)

My Tuck is 15, so health issues are not exactly unexpected. About two years ago he was diagnosed as diabetic, but he's been very stable on a prescription diet and insulin twice a day. Then we lost our other dog to old age (Bunny, a rescue Shih Tzu) and Tuck's health started to decline. He lost a lot of hair and the vet was worried about Cushings, but the test came back negative. Then other symptoms cropped up -- itchy paws, skin outbreaks, and when they did another cbc, his liver values were wonky. 

So the ultrasound showed a large mass in his liver. Waiting now for biopsy results. 

He doesn't seem to be in pain, though it's hard to tell. He sleeps a lot, maybe 20 hours out of 24, and he's eating half his normal amount. I'm bracing for the inevitable, but it's going to be really hard to let him go. I've had him since he was ten weeks old.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Tuck...I will hoping you little guy will be ok. Keeping Tuck in my thoughts.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Tuck.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you and Tuck. So many of us share your pain having gone through this with our dogs. My prayers and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, it's never easy, no matter what the age. Our thoughts are with both you and Tuck.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Such hard news, we never want our pups to leave us. I am sorry, and hope things turn out the best they can for you and Tuck.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Prayers for you and for Tuck. I'm sure his 15 years have been a pampered and spoiled life. Hope he feels better soon!0


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tuck. This kind of news is so hard because they are so special to us. Tuck is lucky to have someone that has been taking such good care of him.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Prayers for Tuck


----------



## rosinalg (Mar 28, 2016)

Tuck's liver mass is a carcinoma. He isn't in pain, but it's inoperable. It could be weeks or days, the vet says, if his bile duct gets blocked by the tumor.

So we're taking it day by day. I appreciate every hour I have with him, and while he sleeps most of the time, when he's awake he's still my boy and he brightens up when I show him his favorite baby, a raggedy old stuffed squirrel he has always adored. 

Yesterday I came across a woman with a Havanese who reminded me so much of Tuck as a baby that I almost started crying in public. She understood completely and let me hold him and pet him. 

I go back and forth between thinking I won't get another dog and wanting to get one right now, as a comfort to Tuck, and me, and the rest of the family. I check the rescue sites thinking that there might be a Havanese is need of a home right now, but so far without success. Which is, of course, a good thing. Every dog deserves a loving home. 

I'm babbling. Back to try to get some work done.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

My heart goes out to you and Tuck. He's very lucky to have you caring for and loving him.

It sounds like you would be a wonderful home for another dog. I swore I could never go through the pain of losing a dog again after the one that recently passed. His name was Fritz. I finally gave in and it's been a very heart healing experience. I choose to believe Fritz had an angel direct us to our new little Lola.

Prayers and hugs going your way.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry, there's no words!! Tuck is surrounded by love and that's the ultimate gift!!
I lost Ricky my 15 year old in November and I know how hard it is!! I'm sending big hugs!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your Tuck. It is so heartbreaking. It was a difficult time when we lost Sparky at 15 years. You and Tuck will be in my thoughts. Hugs...


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Tuck. He is lucky to have you loving and taking care of him.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sending all my loving thoughts to you and Tuck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Tuck, though you have given him a wonderful life.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You have my heart right now. Feeling your pain as I have been there. Tuck has obviously had a long and wonderful life with you and you have been blessed to have him. Enjoy your boy as I know you are and just love him to bits for as long as you can.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Losing a beloved furkid is so hard! My heart goes out to you. Sounds like Tuck had a good life with loving humans. 

If your journey is like mine, the days leading up to losing Tuck are harder than the days after his passing.


----------



## rosinalg (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you, everyone. Your kind good wishes are much appreciated.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh my goodness prayers sent! Thoughts with you!


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Tuck. I know you treasure the time that you have with him, and you get comfort from each other. I know what you mean about the little things making you cry. We lost our Kirby at 14 1/2 in February, and I still see certain things that make me cry.


----------

